

Electrons per Song on an iPod - aditya
http://www.raquo.net/fine-structure/2009/03/electrons-per-song-on-an-ipod/

======
lpgauth
Wouldn't the current used change depending on the volume? It seems quite
unscientific to just take an average. Real measurement would have been more
interesting.

~~~
baddox
Yes, but it would change proportionally to the hours of playback, so if you
assume the Apple-stated hours of battery life are calculated at the same
volume level, then these calculations are still valid, albeit extremely rough,
estimates.

~~~
lpgauth
Agreed, but I meant the volume of the song itself... If you're listening to a
rock song it's probably going to be louder then jazz.

